# Favorite movies? tv shows?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

a little while back we had posts going about your favorite books and music. Well now its time to post your favorite movies and or tv shows. My fav. movies are SLC Punk, Full Metal Jacket, the Freddy Kruger series. you can call me a dork but i like pirates of the carribean, finding nemo, ice age, and monsters inc too.

my fav. tv shows are family guy, aqua teen hungar force, joey, and friends


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

family guy, aqua teen hunger force, a lot of the shows on adult swim, like sealab.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> family guy, aqua teen hunger force, a lot of the shows on adult swim, like sealab.


whos ur favorite from aqua teen? hm i love them all but i think shake is my favorite.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> P.S. i KNOW THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOO off topic, but i'm a senior member now!!!!! ya


yeah totally off topic. so what we already know


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

All the Law and Order shows, Survivor, CSI, Desperate housewives. 

As for movies, my all time fave is "An Officer And A Gentleman". And well, I love just about any movie with Richard Gere, Kevin Costner, Val Kilmner, or Heath Ledger...


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

movies: 




























TV shows:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> whos ur favorite from aqua teen? hm i love them all but i think shake is my favorite.


lol, beats me. out of the 3 excluding the neighbor it'd be meatwad.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I love the adult swim stuff, and I have to admit that even a few episodes of "Tom goes..." have been entirely watchable lately.
I can't believe they cancelled Sealab, though. [southparkmode]Those bastards![/southparkmode]

I love "The Shield," and come to think of it all those FX originals are outstanding!
Of course the Simpsons haven't been on the air this long without deserving it.

Most of my favorite movies have been musical comedies like "Little Shop Of Horrors" and "The Blues Brothers."

"WKRP in Cincinnati" certainly ranks as an all-time fave.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Seinfeld is my absolute favorite show......I have seen every episode, most many times over. I also like American Chopper and American Hot Rod, although I could do with a lot less of the soap opera, they build some unbelievable stuff. As for movies.......The Shawshank Redemption is probably my favorite, Goodfellas, Spinal Tap, and Pulp Fiction come to mind.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I love all Tarantino and Stanley Kubrick films, my latest favourite must be The eternal sunshine of the spottless mind. Blueberry was also good.

Six feet under, Sopranos,League of Gentlemen(British humor is the best)The OC(don't know why, got addicted!) and Sex and the city come to my mind from the English category.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I haven't watched TV in over 6 years. My favorite shows when I stopped were Seinfeld, South Park, Family Guy, The A-Team, and MacGyver. My favorite shows when I was a kid was The Dukes of Hazard, CHiPs, and Remington Steele.

Movies: Anything by A Band Apart/Quentin Tarantino, Guy Rithcie, John Woo, and David Lynch.
Kung Fu Movies:
Fists of Legend, Once upon a time in china 1/2/3 -Jet Li
Shaolin Master Killer, Enter the 36th Chamber -Gordon Liu
Bruce Lee, Sonny Chiba, Ziyi Zhang, Chow Yun Fat, Andy Lau

Favorite Movie of all time: The Warriors


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My favorite movie is The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert

For tv shows, I love Law & Order (SVU is the best), and I watch adult swim. InuYasha, I realize is horrible, but I love it anyways, and FullMetal Alchemist is alright too. Has anybody been watching Samurai Champloo? I think it's been pretty good so far. 
My all time favorite tv show ever is The X-Files, but I didn't watch the last few seasons they were so horrible.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Those bastards!


You gotta love Kyle. :wink: But watch that mouth of yours!!!! This is a forum for all ages!! :lol: jk


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

oo i love these posts.

Movies:

1st place goes to ~RUNAWAY BRIDE~!

Serendipity (great movie for us gals! great chick flick.)
National Treasure (veryverygoodmovie)
Jurassic Park Trilogy
The Last Samurai
Overboard (Hilarious)
K-19: The Widowmaker (based on true story, great movie with Harrison Ford)
Star Wars - any and all of them. (watch them, you must)
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels (a must see Steve Martin movie, hilarious)
Columbo movies ........"oh, just one more thing......"
Planes Trains and Automobiles
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (!!!FUNNY!!!)
John Wayne westerns

OK i will just name all the shows i like. ok, not all of them, i like wayyyy too many tv shows.
hoorah for Sci Fi shows...

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Star Trek: Voyager
Stargate SG-1
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Quantum Leap ....... "oh boy..."

Everybody Loves Raymond (waaaaahhh it's over)
Friends

I like alot of shows that were "before my time" too. as in - before 1987...

Macgyver (i love that show lol)
M*A*S*H
Happy Days
Laverne and Shirley
Mary Tyler Moore


Fav Actors: Nicholas Cage, Richard Gere, Mel Gibson, John Cusack, Julia Roberts, Harrison Ford, Tom Hanks......
Fav Comic Actors: Steve Martin, Chevy Chase, Martin Short, John Candy, Goldie Hawn......


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

*looking at post* 
WOW - i watch alot of TV and movies.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oops, i forgot to mention i also enjoy the discovery channel and national geographic channel


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh, I just remembered, my all time favorite cooking show! Good Eats with Alton Brown. That man is like Bill Nye, only he cooks. It's sooo cool!

euRasian32, for some reason I thought Cowboy Bebop would be on your list somewhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Let's see. I like Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, and Chronicles of Narnia. For tv shows, I like the old ones best such as I Love Lucy, and Bewitched. I also really like Little House on the Prarie.


----------

